# برنامجي Microsoft project & pert master



## mhoon (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالبة دبلوم برمجة ومطلوب مني مقارنه بين برنامجي Microsoft project & pert master
من خلال :
- الهدف الاساسي من كل برنامج 
- المخرجات التي يقدمها كل برنامج لدعم إدارة المشاريع 
- المرونة والتكيف مع المشروعات المختلفة 
- متطلبات تشغيل البرنامج 
- سهولة الاستخدام 
- مميزات وعيوب كل برنامج

ياليت تساعدوني لاني تعبت ابحث ومالي خبرة فيهم 

وشكرا


----------



## mhoon (23 أكتوبر 2011)

:4:

بلييز لو شيء بسسيط او نقاط مبسطه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*مقارنه بين برنامجي Microsoft project & pertmaster*



mhoon قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا طالبة دبلوم برمجة ومطلوب مني مقارنه بين برنامجي Microsoft project & pert master
> من خلال :
> ...




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الاخت الفاضلة 

كيف الحال؟

بخصوص مقارنه بين برنامجي Microsoft project & pertmaster

انا تحت امرك فى اى شىئ بخصوص الــ Microsoft Project 
اما بالنسبة لبرنامج Pertmaster بصراحة لم اتعامل معه ابدا

بس فى حل لهذه المشكلة 
اولا: حضرتك تكتبيلى بنود المقارنه و ان شاء الله حعملهالك على الــ Microsoft Project
ثانيا : بخصوص برنامج الـ Pertmaster انا الان بدور على اى شىء للبرنامج على الانترنت يعرفنى امكانيات البرنامج و ان اشاء الله لو عرفت ممكن من خللها نكتب البنود المقارنه الخاصه بيه.

و شكرا*


----------



## mhoon (24 أكتوبر 2011)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخت الفاضلة
> 
> ...



اشكرك على تجاوبك معاي 
انا ماعندي خلفيه نهائيه عن اي برنامج منها 

*Pertmaster تعبت ابحث*ث عنه وماحلصت اي معلومه غير انه خاص بإدارة المخاطر للمشروع

*Microsoft Project هو اساس المقارنه واختياري بيكون له 

البنود المطلوب اكتب عن كل البرنامجين هي :

- الهدف الاساسي 
- المخرجات التي يقدمها البرنامج لدعم إدارة المشاريع
- المرونه والتكيف مع المشروعات المختلفة 
- سهولة الاستخدام 
- مميزات وعيوب كل برنامج
* 

واشكرك مررا ثاانيه على مساعدتك لي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الاخت الفاضله mhoon

اولا الشكر لله
ثانيا الوقت المتاح لحضرتك لتقديم هذه المقارنه اى اخر ميعاد لتقديم هذه المقارنه
ثالثا حضرتك عوزة المقارنه باللغه العربيه ام باللغه الانجليزيه

وشكرا


----------



## mhoon (24 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه استاذ احمد 

الوقت المسموح لي اسبوع ونص يزوم الاربعاء 2 - 11 -2011

ويكون باللغه العربيه واتمنى يكون مبسط مجرد نقاط اساسيه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أكتوبر 2011)

mhoon قال:


> يعطيك العافيه استاذ احمد
> 
> الوقت المسموح لي اسبوع ونص يزوم الاربعاء 2 - 11 -2011
> 
> ويكون باللغه العربيه واتمنى يكون مبسط مجرد نقاط اساسيه



ان شاء الله يكون عند حضرتك بحد اقصى يوم الجمعه القادم الموافق 28/10/2011


----------



## mhoon (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه استاذ احمد 
والف شكرا لك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخت الفاضلة mhoon

تحية طيبه و بعد

الى حضرتك الملف الخاص بالمقارنه المطلوبه

ارجو من حضرتك قرائتها و اتمنى ان تفى بالغرض المطلوب

و شكرا


----------



## mhoon (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*

استاذي الفاضل 
والله مافيه كلمة توفيك حقك 
جزاك الله خير والله يسعدك مثل ما اسعدتني
وييسر جميع امورك يارب

للأمانه لازم أكتب اسمك على أساس انك ساعدتني وعملت لي المقارنة 
اكتب الدكتور : احمد الطيب .. فقط ؟ 


ولـلمره المليون اقولك ششكرا *


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 أكتوبر 2011)

mhoon قال:


> *
> 
> استاذي الفاضل
> والله مافيه كلمة توفيك حقك
> ...



الشكر لله و الحمد لله انها اعجبت حصرتك، و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أموووووووني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ....دكتور احمد​


----------



## أموووووووني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب *
*انا كمان طالبة (برمجة) وعندي سؤال *​*A. **قم بإعداد قائمة بالمهام الأساسية في المشروع بخصوص تطوير وترقية انظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي **. الخاصة بالبنك*​*قم بإعداد هيكل تقسيم الأعمال  Work Breakdown Structure  (WBS)موضحاً به المهام الأساسية المطلوب انجازها و مجموعة الأنشطة المكونة لكل مهمة ، ليتم الرجوع إليها عند جدولة المشروع واستخدامها للرقابة والتحكم بالمشروع .*
*ولكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم جزيل الشكر ..*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أموووووووني قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب *
> *انا كمان طالبة (برمجة) وعندي سؤال *​*a. **قم بإعداد قائمة بالمهام الأساسية في المشروع بخصوص تطوير وترقية انظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي **. الخاصة بالبنك*​*قم بإعداد هيكل تقسيم الأعمال  work breakdown structure (wbs)موضحاً به المهام الأساسية المطلوب انجازها و مجموعة الأنشطة المكونة لكل مهمة ، ليتم الرجوع إليها عند جدولة المشروع واستخدامها للرقابة والتحكم بالمشروع .*
> *ولكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم جزيل الشكر ..*




اهلا و سهلا بيكى أمووونى

بس فى سؤال هو فين السؤال؟
و لا حضرتك عاوزة تعملى الــ wbs ده و المذكور اعلاه

ارجو التوضيح و شكرا


----------



## أموووووووني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على الرد على سؤالي ..
ايووو بالضبط wbs الهيكل لمشروع تطوير بنك من حيث تطوير وترقية انظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي وشكرا​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أموووووووني قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك على الرد على سؤالي ..
> ايووو بالضبط wbs الهيكل لمشروع تطوير بنك من حيث تطوير وترقية انظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي وشكرا​




حاضر تحت امرك بس ليا سؤال

تحبى الــ wbs يكون على الــــ Primavera و لا الــ MS Project ، بكل صراحه لا يطوفر اليا معلومات عن تطوير و ترقيه التخزين و النسخ الاحتياطى فى البنوك لو كل العناصر عندك ابعتهالى و انا اعملك الــ WBS

و شكرا


----------



## أموووووووني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*تسلم ياأستاذ احمد ولك جزيل الشكر فضلا لاامر على برنامج *
*MS Project*
*الموجود عندي ياأستاذ عبارة عن سيناريو لانو يااستاذ سألت لاني ماعندي معلومات او مره يطلبون مثل هذا الموضوع *
*اذا حبيت انزل لك السيناريو ..*
*واشكرك ..*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أموووووووني قال:


> *تسلم ياأستاذ احمد ولك جزيل الشكر فضلا لاامر على برنامج *
> *ms project*
> *الموجود عندي ياأستاذ عبارة عن سيناريو لانو يااستاذ سألت لاني ماعندي معلومات او مره يطلبون مثل هذا الموضوع *
> *اذا حبيت انزل لك السيناريو ..*
> *واشكرك ..*​




ماشى نزلى السيناريو و نشوف مع بعضنا و ان شاء الله حشوفه باكر باذن الله

وشكرا


----------



## أموووووووني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*باذن الله* 
*السيناريو*​*تم توقيع عقد لمشروع مع البنك العربي بقيمة 250,000 ريال مقابل ترقية وتطوير أنظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي الخاصة بالبنك ، فالبنك بحاجة لتطوير نظام النسخ الاحتياطي لكل من قواعد البيانات ، البريد الالكتروني ، نظام مشاركة الملفات**Fileserver) **) ، وكنتيجة لدراسة هذا المشروع تبين مايلي :*
*r **مدة المشروع شهرين حيث يبدأ بتاريخ 12/ 7 / 2011 وسينتهي بتاريخ 12/9 /2011 بما يعادل 50 يوم عمل *
*r **لدى البنك 60 خادم مقسمة كالتالي : 12 بريد الكتروني ، 26 قواعد بيانات ، 22 مشاركة الملفات*
*r **بحاجة لفريق عمل يتكون من ( 7 ) موظفين هم كالتالي : 3 فنيين تركيب (**installation**) ، 2 فنيين تشغيل**(configuration)** ، 2 مهندسين *
*r **أجور الموظفين بالساعة كالتالي : أجر الفني 20 ريال للساعة ، أجر المهندس 35 ريال للساعة*
*r **بحاجة لشراء رخصة استخدام لمدة سنة لكل برنامج سيستخدم للنسخ والتخزين الاحتياطي وهي كالتالي :*
* ▪ **( Windows agent for Microsoft SQL server)** المستخدم لقواعد البيانات*
* ▪ **(** ( Windows agent for Microsoft Exchange**المستخدم للبريد الالكتروني*
* ▪ **( **( Agent for open files on windows** المستخدم لنظام مشاركة الملفات *
*r **العقد يشمل خدمات الدعم الفني وضمان المنتج لمدة سنة* * بقيمة 20000 ريال*​*شرط جزائي خصم 6% عن كل يوم تأخير*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أموووووووني قال:


> *باذن الله*
> *السيناريو*​*تم توقيع عقد لمشروع مع البنك العربي بقيمة 250,000 ريال مقابل ترقية وتطوير أنظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي الخاصة بالبنك ، فالبنك بحاجة لتطوير نظام النسخ الاحتياطي لكل من قواعد البيانات ، البريد الالكتروني ، نظام مشاركة الملفات**fileserver) **) ، وكنتيجة لدراسة هذا المشروع تبين مايلي :*
> *r **مدة المشروع شهرين حيث يبدأ بتاريخ 12/ 7 / 2011 وسينتهي بتاريخ 12/9 /2011 بما يعادل 50 يوم عمل *
> *r **لدى البنك 60 خادم مقسمة كالتالي : 12 بريد الكتروني ، 26 قواعد بيانات ، 22 مشاركة الملفات*
> ...




بعد اذن حضرتك اريد ان اعرف الوقت المتاح لتقديم هذا المشروع و شكرا


----------



## أموووووووني (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا لك أستاذ احمد بعد أذنك ياليت يكون باقرب وقت *
*تقربيا 7,6-12-1432*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخت الفاضلة *أموووووووني

تحية طيبه و بعد

الى حضرتك البرنامج الزمنى لترقيه نظام البنك العربى، ارجو من حضرتك مراجعته و افادتنا لو فى اى تغير 

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*


----------



## أموووووووني (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..أستاذ احمد.. *
*يعطيك العافية وماقصرت جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .. بأذن الله ..*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 نوفمبر 2011)

أموووووووني قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..أستاذ احمد.. *
> *يعطيك العافية وماقصرت جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .. بأذن الله ..*​




اشكرك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر 

الى الاخ الكريم المعطاء
المهندس احمد الطيب

الذي يعمل دوما بملتقانا على نفع الغير

جعله الله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير


----------



## fo0ofo (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## mo0ole (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*معليش موراضي يفتح معي الملف *
*وابي الحل ضروري بليز احد يفيدني *​


----------



## eltab3i (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mhoon (16 نوفمبر 2011)

كلنا بنفس المعهد وعندنا نفس السيناريو وماينفع نقدم نفس المعلومات 
ياليت كل وحده ما تاخذ حل زميلتها عشان مايصير مشاكل بعدين 
للاسف سببتوا لي مشاكل الله يسامحكم


----------



## أموووووووني (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*عزيزتي عاااادي لوكلنا عندنا نفس السيناريو كل مين يكتب بأسلوبه واللي هو فاهموو من الحل *
*ولك مني جزيل الشكرر..* ​


----------



## mhoon (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ياليت 
بس استاذه قالت لي انكم قدمتوا نفس اللي انا قدمته لها
يعني نسخ ولصق ما احد منكم كتب بإسلوبه
تعبي راح خساره بسببكم


----------



## معاذ صالح (13 ديسمبر 2011)

قم بوضع تقديرات تكاليف المشروع التالية:
التكلفه الاجماليه للمواد والمعدات
التكلفه الاجماليه للايدي العامله
تكلفة الصيانه والضمان
تكلفة الاتصالات


----------



## قلبي_دليلي (14 فبراير 2012)

اقدر اعرف كيف فتحتو الملف بلييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## قلبي_دليلي (14 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى انكم تردو عليا لاني بصراحه عجزت عن حل بعض الاسئله واللي يقدر يفيدني وعندو نسخه من المشروع الرجاء مساعدتي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 فبراير 2012)

قلبي_دليلي قال:


> اقدر اعرف كيف فتحتو الملف بلييييييييييييييييييز




اى ملف حضرتك تقصديه موجود فى مشاركة رقم كام


و شكرا


----------



## قلبي_دليلي (18 فبراير 2012)

مشاركه رقم 22 الملف المرفق وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 فبراير 2012)

قلبي_دليلي قال:


> مشاركه رقم 22 الملف المرفق وشكرا



ده ملف rar يمكن فتحة ببرنامج الـــ winrar و ان لم يكن البرنامج موجود لدى حضرتك فليك الرابط تنزيل البرنامج 

http://download.cnet.com/WinRAR-32-bit/3000-2250_4-10007677.html


----------



## صعبه منال (26 فبراير 2012)

*اقدر اعرف كيف فتحتو الملف مو عااارفه*


----------



## صعبه منال (27 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتو عندي نفس السيناريو فيه بعض الاسئله مو عاااارفه الاجواب 

*تم توقيع عقد لمشروع مع البنك العربي بقيمة 250,000 ريال مقابل ترقية وتطوير أنظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي الخاصة بالبنك ، فالبنك بحاجة لتطوير نظام النسخ الاحتياطي لكل من قواعد البيانات ، البريد الالكتروني ، نظام مشاركة الملفاتFileserver) ) ، وكنتيجة لدراسة هذا المشروع تبين مايلي :
r مدة المشروع شهرين حيث يبدأ بتاريخ 12/ 7 / 2011 وسينتهي بتاريخ 12/9 /2011 بما يعادل 50 يوم عمل 
r لدى البنك 60 خادم مقسمة كالتالي : 12 بريد الكتروني ، 26 قواعد بيانات ، 22 مشاركة الملفات
r بحاجة لفريق عمل يتكون من ( 7 ) موظفين هم كالتالي : 3 فنيين تركيب (installation) ، 2 فنيين تشغيل(configuration) ، 2 مهندسين 
r أجور الموظفين بالساعة كالتالي : أجر الفني 20 ريال للساعة ، أجر المهندس 35 ريال للساعة
r بحاجة لشراء رخصة استخدام لمدة سنة لكل برنامج سيستخدم للنسخ والتخزين الاحتياطي وهي كالتالي :
▪ ( Windows agent for Microsoft SQL server) المستخدم لقواعد البيانات
▪ ( ( Windows agent for Microsoft Exchangeالمستخدم للبريد الالكتروني
▪ ( ( Agent for open files on windows المستخدم لنظام مشاركة الملفات 
r العقد يشمل خدمات الدعم الفني وضمان المنتج لمدة سنة بقيمة 20000 ريال شرط جزائي خصم 6% عن كل يوم تأخير
1-حدد خطوات العمل في كل مرحله من مراحل دوره حياه المشروع ودلك من خلال طرح العديد من الاسئله مثل :
#في اي مرحله ستيم تحديد اهداف المشروع؟
#في اي مرحله ستيم وضع الجدول الزمني للمشروع والميزانيه؟
#في اي مرحلة يكون المدير بجاجه المراقبة اداء المشروع والتاكيد من سيره العمل وفقا للجدول الزمني والميزانية الخاصة بالمشروع؟

شكرررا مقدما ​
​*


----------



## صعبه منال (27 فبراير 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخت الفاضلة mhoon
> 
> ...


 

بناء على نتائج المقارنة السابقة قم باختيار البرنامج الانسب منهما الاداره هدا المشروع ودلك من خلال طرح الاسئلة التالية 
##من يحتاج للمعلومات التى يقدمها البرنامج ؟ ولاي غرض؟
##مالمعلومات المطلوبة من البرنامج؟
##مامدي الحاجه للمعلومات التي يقدمها البرنامج ؟
شكرااااا مقدما


----------



## صعبه منال (28 فبراير 2012)

بليززززززز اللي يعرف الاجابة لا يبخل علينا


----------



## صعبه منال (29 فبراير 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخت الفاضلة mhoon
> 
> ...


 
*بلييز لو شيء بسسيط ساعدوني *
*بناء على نتايج المقارنة السابقة قمباختيار البرنامج الانسب منهما الاداره هدا المشروع ودلك من خلال الاسئلة التالية:*
*#من يحتاج للمعلومات التى يقدمها البرنامج؟ولاي غرض؟*
*#مالمعلومات المطلوبة من االبرنامج؟*
*#مامدى الحاجة للمعلومات التي يقدمها البرنامج ؟؟؟*
*شكرااااا*


----------



## صعبه منال (29 فبراير 2012)

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## صعبه منال (2 مارس 2012)

معقوله ماااحد يعرف الاجااابة ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد ع 2012 (2 مارس 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## صعبه منال (5 مارس 2012)

بصفتك مدير المشروع ماهي الصفات القيادية التي يجب ان تتمتع بها للتعامل مع المشاكل التالية المتوقع حدوثها خلال تنفيد المشروع مثل:
*غياب متكرر من قبل احد الفنيين
*اعتراض احد المهندسين على المواعيد العمل الخاصة بها
كيف ستتعامل مع هده المواقف السابقة؟؟


----------



## صعبه منال (6 مارس 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 مارس 2012)

صعبه منال قال:


> لو سمحتو عندي نفس السيناريو فيه بعض الاسئله مو عاااارفه الاجواب
> 
> *تم توقيع عقد لمشروع مع البنك العربي بقيمة 250,000 ريال مقابل ترقية وتطوير أنظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي الخاصة بالبنك ، فالبنك بحاجة لتطوير نظام النسخ الاحتياطي لكل من قواعد البيانات ، البريد الالكتروني ، نظام مشاركة الملفاتfileserver) ) ، وكنتيجة لدراسة هذا المشروع تبين مايلي :
> r مدة المشروع شهرين حيث يبدأ بتاريخ 12/ 7 / 2011 وسينتهي بتاريخ 12/9 /2011 بما يعادل 50 يوم عمل
> ...



*#في اي مرحله ستيم تحديد اهداف المشروع؟
يتم تحديد اهداف المشروع، من المفترض انها تحدد من قبل البدء فى المشروع من و قت ما كان المشروع عبارة عن فكره يجب ان تحدد هنا ما هو الهدف من المشروع.


**#في اي مرحله ستيم وضع الجدول الزمني للمشروع والميزانيه؟
يتم و ضع الجدول الزمنى للمشروع بعد مرحلة النقاش و المشاورات حول المشروع و اهدافه و معرفه النتائج و اهداف المشروع، هنا يبداء العمل فى و ضع الجدول الزمنى للمشروع اما بخصوص ميزانيه المشروع يتم و ضعها بعد الجدول الزمنى عن طريق اضافه الموارد للانشطة الخاصة للمشروع او من الممكن ان توضع قبل عمل الجدول الزمنى و هذا فى حالة و جود دراسة جدوى للمشروع.


**#في اي مرحلة يكون المدير بجاجه المراقبة اداء المشروع والتاكيد من سيره العمل وفقا للجدول الزمني والميزانية الخاصة بالمشروع؟
من اول يوم فى المشروع يكون المدير بحاجه الى تقارير تبين له خط سير المشروع و التدفقات الماليه حتى يتاكد انه يسير بخطى سليمة نحو اهداف المشروع.
**
*


----------



## عاشقة عدن (8 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور وماقصرتم الاثنين لان هذا السؤال كذلك مطلوب من بنات الشبكات 
كفيت ووفيت 
وبارك الله فيك وكثر من امثااااالك 
والله جدا سعدت بهذا الحل الرائع


----------



## عاشقة عدن (8 مارس 2012)

صعبه منال قال:


> *بلييز لو شيء بسسيط ساعدوني *
> *بناء على نتايج المقارنة السابقة قمباختيار البرنامج الانسب منهما الاداره هدا المشروع ودلك من خلال الاسئلة التالية:*
> *#من يحتاج للمعلومات التى يقدمها البرنامج؟ولاي غرض؟*
> *#مالمعلومات المطلوبة من االبرنامج؟*
> ...


طبعا البرنامج الانسب هو مايكروسوفت بروجيكت طبعا من المقارنة خلاص كدا انتم جاوبتوا 
الذي يحتاج للمعلومات هو قائد المشروع او المدير التنفيذي للمشروع وكذلك فريق العمل .
لأي غرض ( لمتابعة المشروع بشكل منظم عن طريق الجداول الزمنية والمخططات التي يقدمها )
المعلومات المطلوبة من البرنامج
حساب التكاليف وميزانية المشروع وعمل خارطة جانيت 
مدى الحاجة للمعلومات التي يقدمها البرنامج؟
مهمة جدا لمدير المشروع لانها تسهل العمل وتسرعه 

شوفو لكن انا طالبة زيكم وفي نفس المعهد وحاولت افيدكم من المعلومات التي اعطاني الله اياه 
حاولوا تغيروا شوي في الحل 
يعني تزودا كلام
يعني اتفلسفووووا


----------



## صعبه منال (10 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=317300#ixzz1ojia2bWX


*قم باعداد خطة احتياجات المشروع (مع مراعاة المبلغ المرصود للمشروع ) لكل من :
1-الموارد المادية
*البرمجيات المطلوبة اللتفيد المشروع وعددها 
*المعدات المطلوبه وعددها 
*مصادر توفير البرامج والمعدات المطلوبة لتتفيد العمل 
2-الموارد البشرية
*الوصف الوظيفي من وظايف فريق عمل المشروع ودلك من خلال اعداد قايمه بالواجبات والمسووليات الواقعه على كل وظيفه من وظايف فريق العمل 
*الشروط المطلوب توافرها في كل موظف مشارك في المشروع (الموهلات .الخبرات ز.الخبرات .وغيرها 
*مصادر استقطاب الموظفين المشاركين في المشروع 
مع جزايل شكرااااا الكل من يساعدني *​


----------



## فارسة الإنشاد (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اخواتي / اخواني ارجو منكم مساعدتي في السؤال السابق وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 مارس 2012)

صعبه منال قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=317300#ixzz1ojia2bwx
> 
> 
> *قم باعداد خطة احتياجات المشروع (مع مراعاة المبلغ المرصود للمشروع ) لكل من :
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا جماعة و الاخت صعبة المنال و فارسة الانشاد

الاجابة على سؤال مثل هذا طويلة جدا جدا جدا و لازم اكون دارس الموضوع من الاول لان دى خطة احتياجات المشروع بالكامل.

مثال السؤال الاول الموارد المادية سؤال المعدات المطلوبه و عددها، يجب دراسة المشروع دراسة تامة جدا جدا حتى نتمكن من الاجابة على السؤال لان معندى ذكر المعدات بالتالى يجب معرفه حجم المشروع و تحديد المعدلات الانتاجيه لتحديد الكميات و انواع المعدات، و بالتالى دراسة المشروع موضوع مش سهل سوف ياخذ و قت طويل.

مثال أخر السؤال الثانى الموارد البشريه الشروط المطلوبه توافرها فى كل موظف مشارك فى المشروع (المؤهلات - الخبرات - و غيرها) الاجابة على مثل هذا السؤال تكاد تكون مستحيلة لانه يجب دراسة المشروع دراسة تامة جدااا لكى يتم تحديد فريق العمل و دور كل واحد من فريق العمل و فريق العمل هنا يبداء من اول مدير المشروع حتى العمال الصغير اى من الممكن ان العدد يفوق المائة شخص، فبالتالى من المستحيل ان تلاقى احد يكتب لكى الشروط المطلوب توافرها لمائة شخص.

واضح انها ماده عندكم فى الدراسة للاسف من الممكن ان اساعد فى معلومه و لكن ما تطلبوه يجب يجب عليا معرفع المنهج بالكامل و دراسته و دراسة المشروع لكى يمكننى الاجابه، و اعتقد ان هذا ليس بالسهل.

فلذلك اسال الله تعالى ان ينور بصيرتكم و يهديكم لدراستكم لكى يمكنكم انت انفسكم للاجابه لان ما تطلبوه صعب توافره بالنسبة لى.


و شكرا


----------



## صعبه منال (12 مارس 2012)

*السنياريو 
تم توقيع عقد لمشروع مع البنك العربي بقيمة 250,000 ريال مقابل ترقية وتطوير أنظمة التخزين والنسخ الاحتياطي الخاصة بالبنك ، فالبنك بحاجة لتطوير نظام النسخ الاحتياطي لكل من قواعد البيانات ، البريد الالكتروني ، نظام مشاركة الملفاتFileserver) ) ، وكنتيجة لدراسة هذا المشروع تبين مايلي :


r مدة المشروع شهرين حيث يبدأ بتاريخ 12/ 7 / 2011 وسينتهي بتاريخ 12/9 /2011 بما يعادل 50 يوم عمل 
r لدى البنك 60 خادم مقسمة كالتالي : 12 بريد الكتروني ، 26 قواعد بيانات ، 22 مشاركة الملفات
r بحاجة لفريق عمل يتكون من ( 7 ) موظفين هم كالتالي : 3 فنيين تركيب (installation) ، 2 فنيين تشغيل(configuration) ، 2 مهندسين 
r أجور الموظفين بالساعة كالتالي : أجر الفني 20 ريال للساعة ، أجر المهندس 35 ريال للساعة
r بحاجة لشراء رخصة استخدام لمدة سنة لكل برنامج سيستخدم للنسخ والتخزين الاحتياطي وهي كالتالي :
▪ ( Windows agent for Microsoft SQL server) المستخدم لقواعد البيانات
▪ ( ( Windows agent for Microsoft Exchangeالمستخدم للبريد الالكتروني
▪ ( ( Agent for open files on windows المستخدم لنظام مشاركة الملفات 
r العقد يشمل خدمات الدعم الفني وضمان المنتج لمدة سنة بقيمة 20000 ريال​شرط جزائي خصم 6% عن كل يوم تأخير

​*


يعطيك العاااافيه


----------



## قلبي_دليلي (13 مارس 2012)

*مساعده*

استاذ احمد ادري تعبتك معايا بس للاسف ملف ال winrar مو راضي يشتغل معايا 
ممكن في طريقه تانيه اسهل لتنزيل الملف كالوورد مثلا وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 مارس 2012)

قلبي_دليلي قال:


> استاذ احمد ادري تعبتك معايا بس للاسف ملف ال winrar مو راضي يشتغل معايا
> ممكن في طريقه تانيه اسهل لتنزيل الملف كالوورد مثلا وشكرا



لو على محتوبات ملف ال rar تم فك الملف و وضع محتوياته فى هذاالرابط و على فاكرة محتويات الملف هو ملف واحد فقط و هو البرنامج الزمنى لمشروع البنك

و الرابط كما يلى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?4y6git8wi6zz86q


----------



## قلبي_دليلي (13 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن القى عندكم رابط برنامج فيزو 2003
وبرنامج فرونت بيج 2033
ووشكككككككرا


----------



## صعبه منال (17 مارس 2012)

قلبي_دليلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن القى عندكم رابط برنامج فيزو 2003
> وبرنامج فرونت بيج 2033
> ووشكككككككرا


واني كمااان مو راضي يفتح عندي الرابط


----------



## عابق الذكرى (17 مارس 2012)

بليززززز الله يخليكم اللي يقدر يحط الأجوبه بملف وورد يرسله لأنه مو راضي يفتح معي بالمفكره يطلع رموز 
تكفووووووووووون


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بخصوص الملف الى محير الجميع ده تحبوا احوله لصورة اى انه يمكن فتحه باى برنامج صور


ارجو الاجابه


----------



## صعبه منال (18 مارس 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بخصوص الملف الى محير الجميع ده تحبوا احوله لصورة اى انه يمكن فتحه باى برنامج صور
> 
> ...



استاد احمد 
ايوه ماعندنا مشكله عل الصور اهم شي يفتح ؟؟يكون افضل عل الورد 
شكراااا مقدما لك


----------



## عابق الذكرى (18 مارس 2012)

وين الملف اللي يفتح على الوورد
أرجوكم ساعدوني ضرررررررروري


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 مارس 2012)

*الملفات 1*

الملفات بعد تحويلها الى صور الجزء الاول


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 مارس 2012)

*الملفات 2*

الملفات بعد تحويلها الى صور الجزء الثانى


----------



## صعبه منال (19 مارس 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> يا جماعة و الاخت صعبة المنال و فارسة الانشاد
> 
> ...



طيب استاذ الفاضل احمد 
ارجو الاجااابه الفقره تانيه بس ولك جزايل الشكر 
الموارد البشرية
*الوصف الوظيفي من وظايف فريق عمل المشروع ودلك من خلال اعداد قايمه بالواجبات والمسووليات الواقعه على كل وظيفه من وظايف فريق العمل 
*الشروط المطلوب توافرها في كل موظف مشارك في المشروع (الموهلات .الخبرات ز.الخبرات .وغيرها 
*مصادر استقطاب الموظفين المشاركين في المشروع


----------



## 110011 (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## girl80 (13 يونيو 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الملفات بعد تحويلها الى صور الجزء الثانىمشاهدة المرفق 78978مشاهدة المرفق 78979مشاهدة المرفق 78980



لو سمحت يا بشمهندس احمد انا كنت عايزه اخد كورس بريمافيرا ومش عارفة ايه افضل اماكن اخد فيها وكمان حاولت اطب البريمافيرا6 بس بتظهرلي مسج ان في مشكله في sql2005 ومش عارفة اعمل ايه لو ممكن الافادة وشكرا


----------



## بش مهندسهه (24 ديسمبر 2013)

وش الفرق بين البرنامجين باختصار؟


----------

